# Where in the world was this taken?



## tirediron (Jul 10, 2016)

Any guesses (and yes, it's my image!  )


----------



## dennybeall (Jul 10, 2016)

The file name may be a clue??


----------



## Wildcats160 (Jul 10, 2016)

I'm going to guess San Juan Puerto Rico.


----------



## Gary A. (Jul 10, 2016)

I'm going to guess ... Paris, France.


----------



## FITBMX (Jul 10, 2016)

Not Kansas! I know I am right on that!


----------



## tirediron (Jul 11, 2016)

dennybeall said:


> The file name may be a clue??


It might be.... 


Wildcats160 said:


> I'm going to guess San Juan Puerto Rico.


Good guess.  Incorrect, but a good guess.


Gary A. said:


> I'm going to guess ... Paris, France.


The Seine is higher than normal this year, but...  nope.


FITBMX said:


> Not Kansas! I know I am right on that!


The first right answer so far.  It's NOT Kansas!

It's actually the Sooke Harbour Basin on south-west Vancouver Island.  For those of you familiar with the waters of the central/northern Pacific, you'll immediately recognize that this colour is just wrong, but that's what it looks like!  There's a bizarre and never seen before algae bloom in the basin, and the water looks like the Caribbean!


----------



## robbins.photo (Jul 11, 2016)

Oh.. I see... very clever.

Carmen Sandiego is on board and you're trying to figure out where she is so you can win the game.

Oh no.. not falling for that one again.  You figure out where it was taken on your own buster!

Lol


----------



## jcdeboever (Jul 11, 2016)

tirediron said:


> dennybeall said:
> 
> 
> > The file name may be a clue??
> ...



I was gonna guess Sooke Harbour Basin on the south-west Vancouver Island side but you were quick to give it away. I go to the annual Vancouver Island Antique Threshers show every Boxing Day.

Nice image, love the water color.


----------



## limr (Jul 11, 2016)

I knew it was a trick!  The background landscape looked PNW, but the color of the water was wrong. Knowing that it was your own picture was the biggest clue.


----------



## Rick50 (Jul 11, 2016)

I was just freaking clueless. Didn't look like Canada to me.


----------



## FITBMX (Jul 11, 2016)

I noticed the water looked funny, but still had no idea where it was. 
At least it's not blue green algae, that stuff is all over Kansas, and it is really bad.


----------



## astroNikon (Jul 11, 2016)

that's the opposite side of the Island where ALONE is filmed.  At least I think so.


----------



## Gary A. (Jul 11, 2016)

The Seine is  a very wet place ... as this is also a very wet place ... I thought it could have been one and the same.  I have other guesses.


----------



## tirediron (Jul 11, 2016)

jcdeboever said:


> I was gonna guess Sooke Harbour Basin on the south-west Vancouver Island side but you were quick to give it away. I go to the annual Vancouver Island Antique Threshers show every Boxing Day.
> 
> Nice image, love the water color.


Thanks!


limr said:


> I knew it was a trick!  The background landscape looked PNW, but the color of the water was wrong. Knowing that it was your own picture was the biggest clue.


That's P*S*W thankyewverymuch!  


Rick50 said:


> I was just freaking clueless. Didn't look like Canada to me.


I shooed away all the polar bears before I took the shot.


FITBMX said:


> I noticed the water looked funny, but still had no idea where it was.
> At least it's not blue green algae, that stuff is all over Kansas, and it is really bad.


Yeah, some of that stuff is scary.. this is just interesting. 


astroNikon said:


> that's the opposite side of the Island where ALONE is filmed.  At least I think so.


Same side, but way south.  They're up around Brooks Peninsula; basically the northern 1/3 of the Island.


----------



## tirediron (Jul 11, 2016)

Gary A. said:


> The Seine is  a very wet place ... as this is also a very wet place ... I thought it could have been one and the same.  I have other guesses.


Makes sense!


----------



## limr (Jul 11, 2016)

tirediron said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> > I knew it was a trick!  The background landscape looked PNW, but the color of the water was wrong. Knowing that it was your own picture was the biggest clue.
> ...



Ah yes, my apologies 

To be honest, the first place I thought of was the Adriatic. You see that kind of geography combined with that color of water off the coast of Croatia.


----------



## tirediron (Jul 11, 2016)

Neat!


----------



## Gary A. (Jul 11, 2016)

I guess Pusan, South Korea.


----------



## tirediron (Jul 11, 2016)

Gary A. said:


> I guess Pusan, South Korea.


Close... sooooo, soooooo close.















Not.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Jul 11, 2016)

I was going to guess not on frozen water in Canada. That's the only water I'd likely recognize from across the border. Or possibly anyplace else either.


----------



## zombiesniper (Jul 11, 2016)

I was going to say SJDF looking north but the water wasn't deep blue/black.


----------



## FITBMX (Jul 11, 2016)

tirediron said:


> Yeah, some of that stuff is scary.. this is just interesting.



That dang blue green is poisonous to humans, and wildlife. 
What is causing your algae problems? The blue green is caused by all the chemical fertilizer runoff.


----------



## tirediron (Jul 11, 2016)

zombiesniper said:


> I was going to say SJDF looking north but the water wasn't deep blue/black.


Pretty much spot on; looking WSW through the entrance to the Sooke Basin; across the SJDF; Port Angeles is just a little to the left. 



FITBMX said:


> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, some of that stuff is scary.. this is just interesting.
> ...


They haven't figured that out yet; this is actually a white-ish/translucent algae.  The shallows near the shore are quite milky, but water with any depth shows as this tropical blue-green.  It's completely benign, according to the science boffins...


----------



## snowbear (Jul 11, 2016)

Well, it certainly isn't around here -- the Potomac and Patuxent are grey on a good day, brown otherwise; the Chesapeake seems to be a lovely olive color, and the Atlantic is more green than blue in this area.  There is a miniature golf course in Ocean City that has the most lovely blue water -- it looks like they poured in many gallons of Sani flush.


----------



## weepete (Jul 12, 2016)

Looks very nice, as you say tropical!


----------



## tirediron (Jul 12, 2016)

Thanks Pete.


----------

